# Okay so,



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw that's great, Harlee!!  Sounds like it went well!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

It wasn't bad for her first show..


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Good for you for getting out there and riding those classes! That is quite a multi-talented horse you've got there!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Harlee rides horses said:


> It wasn't bad for her first show..


so true! glad you weren't too hard on yourself or her! and good luck next time!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Ha ha thanks, she didn't do bad at all, just shows what I need to work on, backing, correct leads, slowing down, and head set.

The thing I was MOST worried about was my equitation but everyone said my equitation was awesome so I was thrilled!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Sounds like you did pretty good!
Keep up the good work anf you will awesome


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

She's only three, so imagine what she will do in the next few years! You didn't happen to get any pics did you?


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

No, I'm sorry. My grams left the camera at home... But this Friday at my next show I'll make sure she brings it!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Dang... Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

How did she like her first show? Was she quiet? Sounds like you did well... wonder where you would have placed had you not blown your lead? that sucks man.... but still, GOOD JOB!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

She's not spooky at all. I've taken her everywhere and she's never spooked. She was perfectly fine at the show, a whinny here and there but no more than that.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

thats great! shes gorgeous!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks! 
today I'm having my friend take pictures while I ride.


----------

